# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Cover

## Daniel Sun

Hab heute nen Link von einem Freund zugeschickt bekommen, den ich euch nicht vorenthalten will.

Auf eigene Gefahr!

----------

:smt119

----------


## Hua Hin

Nix gegen Heino, Daniel

aber hast Du auch die Seychellen- und Panoramafotos gesehen? :aetsch:

----------

Gibt's auch Samples zum reinhören ? ....wenn schon gleich die volle Dröhnung

----------


## Daniel Sun

@Huahin, ja klar hab ich... :super:

@Phommel, du weißt doch wo du sowas findest  ::

----------

Daniel, Du bist aber gemein.
Du hast doch gewusst, dass "Joyce" die Huberin in jungen Jahren (ohne Bart) ist.
Also, man sollte Menschen nicht so bloßstellen.  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ups, ich dachte das wüsste keiner!  :smt106

----------


## Robert

::   ::   ::   :smt044

----------


## guenny

Da kann man mal sehen, zu was Menschen fähig sind!

----------

> :smt044


Wenn wenigstens 5 Buchstaben dabei wären, wäre es ja OK, diese super intellegente posting!

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Wenn wenigstens 5 Buchstaben dabei wären, wäre es ja OK, diese super intellegente posting!


Wenn wenigstens 1 Smilie dabei wäre, wäre es ja OK, diese super intelligente posting!  :aetsch:

----------

> Zitat von Volker
> 
> Wenn wenigstens 5 Buchstaben dabei wären, wäre es ja OK, diese super intellegente posting!
> 
> 
> Wenn wenigstens 1 Smilie dabei wäre, wäre es ja OK, diese super intelligente posting!  :aetsch:


Monta, für diese post erhälst du 4 von  5 möglichen Punkten!   :cool:

----------


## Samuianer

...schade das keinen ...GAEHNNNNNNNNN!.. Smilie hat... geh' wieder schlafen..

----------


## schiene

> ...schade das keinen ...GAEHNNNNNNNNN!.. Smilie hat... geh' wieder schlafen..


bitteschön

----------

@ schiene, der schläft doch schon längst! Manfred steht schätzungsweise in ca. 4-5 Stunden wieder auf!

Grüße

Volker

----------

